# PHP-Gästebuch in Webseite einbinden



## Festus01 (3. April 2009)

Hi@all,

ich hab eine Webseite für unseren Partyclub erstellt (als wirklicher Anfänger). Wir würden gerne ein Gästebuch einbinden. Ich hab auch etwas gefunden, allerdings in php. Das ganze besteht aus nur 2 Dateien eine Guestbook.php und eine Guestbook.dat und stammt von einer Webseite mit Freeware Code Schnippseln (http://mylittlehomepage.net/codesammlung). Davon hab ich fast überhaupt keine Ahnung. Nach der Beschreibung weiß ich wie ich es ändern kann. leider passt es aber überhaupt nicht zu unserer Seite. Kann ich das ganze in eine html Seite einbinden um es der Seite anzupassen. Hier die url http://www.klub76.de/guestbook.php. Da das ganze keine kommerzielle Geschichte ist wäre ich für ein bisschen Hilfe dankbar.

Lg Festus


----------



## Steusi (3. April 2009)

Deine Seite arbeitet doch nicht als reine HTML Datei oder doch? Wenigstens gibt es DIV-Container 
Aber guck dir mal PHP mit include ein (das reicht schon)

Na gut falls es wirklich nur HTML ist, machst es so, du benennst die Datei um, wo das Gästebuch drin sein soll.

Angenommen hast folgende Datei:

http://festus007.fe.funpic.de/gbuch.html

die wird zu 

http://festus007.fe.funpic.de/gbuch.php

in der Datei gbuch.php schreibst du folgendes:


```
<div id="content">
<?php
require("http://www.klub76.de/guestbook.php");
?>
</div>
```

Natürlich incl. alle anderen DIV-Container, ich hab mich nur auf den "content" bezogen


----------

